# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Aloha

## GuppieXX

Aloha... I figure if I keep saying "hi" like that, I'll eventually need to move to Hawaii... *fingers crossed*

----------


## Mordred

Hello and welcome to the forum!

----------

